# Youth Dove Hunt GWT Foundation



## K80 (Apr 21, 2015)

The Grant William Terrell Foundation  has teamed with a local farmer in Franklin County Georgia to host a dove hunt for children battling cancer, illnesses, and other difficult situations on September 6th. 

This is a parent /child hunt and is free of cost to the participants.  We have room for 25 kids per the farmer. 

Lunch will be provided and some of the days kill will be grilled that evening so that the participants can enjoy their bounty. 

Those interested can email the GWT Foundation at info@gwtfoundation.org. 

If you have a retriever and would like to volunteer your time and your dog to enhance the hunters experience you can do so by emailing the above address. 

Please share with anyone you know who may be interested in participating! 

GON has been sent an email inviting them to attend the hunt. 

Also we are working with local farmers to help get kids fighting cancer, illness, and other difficult situations out hog hunting,  deer hunting,  duck hunting,  and fishing. 

We will soon have a page on our website for kids /families to register to participate in upcoming events and for those interested in helping with the event or providing land for us to hold events at. 

 Our website is www.grantwilliamterrellfoundation.org


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 21, 2015)

Thats Awesome!


----------



## K80 (Aug 10, 2015)

^^^


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## K80 (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking for hunters on Monday.  Saturday is full.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 29, 2015)

K80 said:


> Looking for hunters on Monday.  Saturday is full.



now that's awesome ...


----------



## K80 (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is an article by GON on the dove hunt. 
http://www.gon.com/hunting/gwt-foundation-launches-with-a-red-hot-dove-shoot


----------



## K80 (Aug 9, 2016)

We are doing it again this year.  Sept 3rd and 5th.

We are in need of kids to shoot. Kids with any disability are welcome.

Email info@gwtfoundation.org, call 706-318-1629, or private message me here.

We had a great time last year.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 10, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## K80 (Aug 11, 2016)

Pic from last year's hunt.


----------

